

Hacker News Tokyo Japan Meetup #15 – Thursday 12th of July 2012 - dan7
http://www.makeleaps.jp/blog/en/2012/07/%E3%83%8F%E3%83%83%E3%82%AB%E3%83%BC%E3%83%8B%E3%83%A5%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9tokyo-meetup-15%E5%9B%9E%E9%96%8B%E5%82%AC2012%E5%B9%B47%E6%9C%8812%E6%97%A5/

======
jason_tko
I'm excited for this one! We've managed to secure a very nice space
overlooking Shibuya(thanks to GMO), with plenty more capacity so you can
spread out, sit down, and enjoy good conversations.

As always, we're trying to keep the event focused on HN readers and
business/technology enthusiasts, designers, coders, entrepreneurs and
investors, so if you'd like to come along and bring your friends who fit into
these categories, we have plenty of space.

Looking forward to seeing you all there!

~~~
rurounijones
For those of us who have never been, what is it? "Just drop in and talk to
people" or are there any presentations or organised discussions / talks /
whatever.

~~~
po
As ranebo said, it is more of a social event focused on meeting other people
in the tech community. My cofounder Jason and I met though Hacker News here in
Tokyo so we figured there would be other people who would want to meet up.

We keep it fairly unstructured so that the community can mix and discuss what
is important to them. It's a great place to get feedback on a project, find
other people to work with, ask questions, and share experiences. If you don't
know anyone, just ask around for me (Paul) and introduce yourself.

------
ninjin
Sadly, I'll be out of the country. I have gone once last year and I can highly
recommend the event. I am in academia and I did find the conversations very
interesting. It was nice to get out of my little box and see the world, my own
work and the work of others from a different view.

tl;dr; Nice+++++, would go again!

~~~
jason_tko
Thanks for coming along! Always nice to get good feedback.

------
zrgiu_
How come these meetups are always set during the week ? I live in Beijing, and
I would love to attend, but work and the timing of the meetup makes it
impossible for me to join.

Wouldn't it be easier for everyone if these were in the weekends ?

~~~
jason_tko
Easier for some people, harder for other people.

It's hard to please everyone when you organise an event.

We are looking to mix it up with more events both on weekends and weekdays, so
stay tuned.

------
captaintacos
I see. We people in Kansai just get no group hug, eh! _Sniff_

~~~
nandemo
Well, why not organize one over there? It doesn't have to start a big, just
find 2 other HNers who can meet on a Friday night, set the location and then
announce it on your blog/HN/meetup.com.

~~~
captaintacos
Oh well, someone's got to get the ball rolling then, so I guess I'll do just
that.

If there are any HNers reading this in KANSAI feel free to drop me a line or
if anyone else has heard of any other people down here do let me know.

* update * There! I think I just found one here! :)

------
robert_mygengo
There will be some Gengo people there for sure :)

~~~
ranebo
Congrats on the rebranding and tell Gareth to get back to work.

------
evoxed
Is there a deadline to prepay? Two maybes here, depending on work.

~~~
jason_tko
No, but it's very helpful for preparation and organisation if you can confirm
as soon as you can.

Thanks!

